# skeet reese rods



## jsmis (Aug 19, 2010)

anyone using them likes, dislikes
ive been using daiwa light and tough series
but im ready to buy a couple more rods
any help would be appreciated


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 19, 2010)

i have 2 and i love them. crankn' rod, and the topwater-jerk bait rod.


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Best bang for the buck imo.  I always go with a skeet reese if I cant afford another carrot stick at the time.


----------



## BME013 (Aug 19, 2010)

Skeet is hands down better than a carrot stick.  Great rdo for the money


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2010)

They are good rods for 100.00 but they are 100.00 rods.  I do not like them as well as the Diawa LT or the Carrot Stix.


----------



## jsmis (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for opinions i'm going to pick
one up sunday and try it out


----------



## riskyb (Aug 26, 2010)

i think georgia outdoor sports in hull has the skeet reese rods for like 85.oo each or something like that


----------



## LCT (Aug 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> They are good rods for 100.00 but they are 100.00 rods.  I do not like them as well as the Diawa LT or the Carrot Stix.




x2!


----------



## jsmis (Oct 30, 2010)

tried one
went back to my daiwa lt rods


----------

